# Looking for players in Singapore to test a new fantasy rpg



## Avidfan (Mar 10, 2007)

Any players that stay around Singapore would like to test a new fantasy rpg? Misteria FRPG. This i have tweaked for 5 years, design for nearly a year and is now completed. It have many innovative features which i been designing and exploring for the 10+ years of playing various RPGs.

Dice System - D20
Attribute System (10 attributes)- Random Fixed Attribute (Smiliar to D&D) Innovative Rolling methods.
Fantasy Races - Wood, Gray Elf, Mystic, Wolvine, Infiv'e, Elflord, Mystic Warrior, Avalon, Faerie.
Character Classes - Paladin, Knight, Fighter, Mage, Dragoon, Warrior-saint, Saki-warrior, Warrior-priest, Mage Knight, Exponent
Game system - The system will focus mainly on Six main Speciality levels - namely Priestcraft, Spellcraft, Lifeforce, Spiritual Force, Tactics, Malevolent Air that are distributed among the 10 classes. There are a total of 12 Specialty levels however. Specialty levels determined how far their potential are and also the types of skills they have.
levels limits - 1 to 99, My players are ard 53 to 56 levels currently. Currently the max lvl are restricted to 70.
Weapons and Equipment - Dozens with the opportunities to forge into 12 differ types, depending on the metals. There are 12 types of metals in Misteria suitable for forging.
Combat - D20. A refreshing combat style.


----------

